# Weiterleitung



## Sanix (3. Aug 2005)

Hallo,
wie kann ich eine Weiterleitung auf eine Website mittels jsp machen? Also folgender Fall, der User klickt auf einen link, dann werden paar Querys ausgeführt, jetzt will ich eine direkte Weiterleitung zu der Übersicht aber nicht mit javascript oder sowas.


----------



## Bleiglanz (3. Aug 2005)

forward

include

oder mit einem Servlet einen sendRedirect losschicken


----------



## Sanix (4. Aug 2005)

forward kann ich irgendwie nur in einem Tag verwenden und dann kriege ich errors, dass ich java 1.5 benötige, was aber bei jsp schwer möglich ist.
Include ist doch nur, um eine andere Webseite einzufügen oder?
Mit sendRedirect hast problemlos geklappt. Danke.

Falls wer noch mehr Informationen möchte:
http://www.jsp-develop.de/tipps/


----------

